# Good ground hog gun



## jbcunnin (Jun 23, 2011)

What gun do you think would be good out to 150 to 200 yard shot. We will be hunting open fields was thinking either 243,22lr or thirty odd six. Open to suggestions.


----------



## Misdirection (Jul 16, 2012)

Of the calibers listed I'd take the .243...

Sent from my DROID RAZR using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## F1504X4 (Mar 23, 2008)

.243 if those are your only choices. 


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## Sharp Charge (Jun 24, 2009)

Yeah, don't waste 30-06 ammo on a whistle pig. .243 like others have said. Or if you have access, .17 HMR.


----------



## gamedogs (Dec 5, 2010)

17 hmr an hornady v max.


----------



## sylvan 17 (May 22, 2010)

gamedogs said:


> 17 hmr an hornady v max.


Deadly 200 yd gun! I love mine.


Posted using Outdoor Hub Campfire


----------



## bruce (Feb 10, 2007)

being in western Va 243 bellistiac silver tip 55 gr =2$ a shot . On the cheep 223 55 gr


----------



## pkent (Oct 31, 2011)

243 is good for all game,for small game the 204 & the 22-250 are hard to beat.the next gun on my list for small game is the 17 hornet.you can go on youtube at watch the 17 hornet .


----------



## Bulldawg (Dec 3, 2007)

pkent said:


> 243 is good for all game,for small game the 204 & the 22-250 are hard to beat.the next gun on my list for small game is the 17 hornet.you can go on youtube at watch the 17 hornet .


X2 on the hornet , but good luck finding the ammo for it . I would go for the 223. , they are a very verstaile caliber . My 223. likes the hornady v-max and also found the hornady 55gr SP shoot just as good . I can shoot the SP for less than 70. cents a round .


----------



## Walleye 3 (Jul 2, 2005)

243. I love that caliber. I either use 75 grain v-max or 80 grain Sierra hp boat tails. Great flat shooting.

Sent from my HTCONE using Ohub Campfire mobile app


----------



## Fish_Heads (Jun 2, 2008)

My son & I have a couple sporterized Mosin Nagants (the Russian rifles you can find surplus for $139 (they used to be $89.00 at Dunham sports) in 7.62x54.

We restocked them with newer style stocks & mounted long eye relief scopes on them.

Got about $250 each in them.

Surplus ammo is dirt cheap ( tin of 440 rounds @ $93) 440 rnds

Long range ability & g'hogs just explode when hit !

Fun on the cheap !


----------

